# حصرى2011 لاول مرة" فريق جيل جديد " يقدم ترنيمة " برفع اسمك عالى " من الشريط القادم ( أمل البداية ) - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .



## بولا وديع (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*حصرى2011 لاول مرة" فريق جيل جديد " يقدم ترنيمة " برفع اسمك عالى " من الشريط القادم ( أمل البداية ) - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

تكبير الصورةتصغير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.






اصدر فريق جيل جديد البومه الاول
 بعنوان " أمل البداية "
الذي يحتوي على 9 ترانيم جديده 

رؤية الفريق هي ان يروا جيل جديد من الشباب في بلادنا 
يبحبوا المسيح ويمشوا الى آخر السكة معاه مهما كانت الظروف اللي بتتحداهم .. 

شارك في الترنيمة

بيتر بهجت
جوزيف جمال
رانا عادل
راندة جميل
ماريت جميل
ماريو عزت
مودي مجدي
هايدي بهجت

شارك في الموسيقى

اوجان, بيانو: Maasej Convacevec
باز جيتار: ايهاب بدر
بركشن: ضياء بدر
جيتارات: بيتر بهجت, مودي بهجت
درامز: رامي سمير
كيبوردز: بيتر بهجت, رفيق عاكف, مايكل مجدي
كمانجات: رفيق عاكف, بيتر بهجت

صولو آلات

اليكتريك جيتار: شريف واطسون, John Powers
كمان: محمود سرور
ساكس: نور
تشيللو: خالد عبد الرحيم
ناي: احمد خيري
قانون: راجي كمال

تم التسجيل

دريم ستوديو: م/مفدي ثابت
ماستر وان ستوديو: م/مايكل جمال

كلمات الترنيمة

القرار
بأرفع اسمك عالى .. وبعليك فوق كل غالى
حبك لى هو ضمانى طول الطريق
ده انت الهى الغالى .. وفرحة قلبى وكل آمالى
وجودك جنبى هو امانى وانت الصديق  

-1-
بتنور ضلمتى وبتشفى وحدتى
وف عز الضعف تكون لى فرحى وقوتى

-2-
بايدك بتغطينى وجوه ف قلبك بتخبينى
ومعايا انت تكون فوق الصعب بتعلينى

-3- 
ف قربك بألقى الامان حضنك هو المكان
اللى بألقى كفايتى فيه وبتملانى بالحنان 

تابعونا كل ماهو جديد وحصرى
على جزيرة الحصريات - اجنحة النسور


















اخترسيرفر
Size : 3 MB
 (Click on link twice It will open in a new window).





mediafire

megaupload

fileserve

megashare

ziddu

rapidshare

zshare

filefactory

sendspace

zippyshare

filefront

ifile.it

x7.to

hulkshare

to links

استنونى هجيب حصريات وراجع بسرعة
بس ياريت تصلولى ارجع بالسلامة​



















​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: حصرى2011 لاول مرة" فريق جيل جديد " يقدم ترنيمة " برفع اسمك عالى " من الشريط القادم ( أمل البداية ) - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

شكرا ليك يابولا
جارى التحميل
ربنا يعوض تعبك
​


----------



## بولا وديع (5 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: حصرى2011 لاول مرة" فريق جيل جديد " يقدم ترنيمة " برفع اسمك عالى " من الشريط القادم ( أمل البداية ) - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*



+bent el3dra+ قال:


> شكرا ليك يابولا
> جارى التحميل
> ربنا يعوض تعبك
> ​



 مرسى لمرورك ربنا يعوض تعبك ومحبتك للخدمة​


----------



## روزي86 (6 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: حصرى2011 لاول مرة" فريق جيل جديد " يقدم ترنيمة " برفع اسمك عالى " من الشريط القادم ( أمل البداية ) - على 14 سيرفر وعلى المديا فير كمان .*

جميل يا بولا

ربنا يعوضك


----------

